# Textdatei auslesen und in char array speichern C



## 73nici (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Ich als Anfänger (absolut) hätte eine Frage.
Wie lese ich eine Datei in C aus und speichere diese Sachen in einem char Array?
Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2017)

Für so allgemeine Fragen gibt es Nachschlagewerke
Rheinwerk Computing :: C von A bis Z – 16.5 Datei (Stream) öffnen – »fopen«


----------



## fotoman (9. Juli 2017)

Warum beginnt man als Anfänger heutzutage noch mit C, und das dann wohl auch ohne ein passendes Buch?

Die Lösung gibt es z.B. unter
Reading the whole text file into a char array in C - Stack Overflow
oder
c - Reading text file into char array - Stack Overflow
(z.B. mit den nötigen #include)

Für beliebig große Datien muss halt etwas mehr Aufwand betreiben, und ob Deine Datei wirklich eine 8-Bit Codierung hat doch z.B. UTF16 ist, macht abseits von reinen Machbarkeitsstudie u.U. auch noch einen Unterschied.


----------



## Polo85 (10. Juli 2017)

Warum soll man als Anfänger nicht mit C anfangen?


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2017)

Weil man sich bei anderen Sprachen weniger um "Systemzeugs" kümmern muss sondern sich auf die Programmlogik konzentrieren kann.



			
				File in C auslesen schrieb:
			
		

> void *loadfile(char *file, int *size)
> {
> FILE *fp;
> long lSize;
> ...





			
				File in Delphi auslesen schrieb:
			
		

> function ReadFile(const FileName: string): string;
> var
> Strings: TStringList;
> begin
> ...


----------



## Slowy86 (10. Juli 2017)

Wenn es dir nicht um zeitkritische Anwendungen geht, ist auch C# empfehlenswert. Literatur gibt es zu genüge, auch kostenlos im Netz (bspw. Rheinwerk Computing :: Visual C# 2012 - index).


----------



## Polo85 (10. Juli 2017)

C ist eine sehr gute Sprache die einem einen Einblick gewährt was alle im Hintergrund passieren kann, die moderne höhere Programmiersprachen meist verbergen.


----------



## fotoman (10. Juli 2017)

Polo85 schrieb:


> C ist eine sehr gute Sprache die einem einen Einblick gewährt was alle im Hintergrund passieren kann, die moderne höhere Programmiersprachen meist verbergen.


Und sie ist genauso gut dazu geeignet, um einen zur Verzweifelung zu bringen, wenn man von den Hintergründen noch keine Ahnungn hat und als Autodidakt ohne entsprechende Literatur versucht, sich alles selber beizubringen.


----------



## Polo85 (10. Juli 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und sie ist genauso gut dazu geeignet, um einen zur Verzweifelung zu bringen, wenn man von den Hintergründen noch keine Ahnungn hat und als Autodidakt ohne entsprechende Literatur versucht, sich alles selber beizubringen.



Ohne Grundlagen-Literatur, kann man eigentlich jede Sprache direkt sein lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> *Warum beginnt man als Anfänger heutzutage noch mit C*, und das dann wohl auch ohne ein passendes Buch?



Warum nicht??? C ist für Anfänger geeignet, gerade weil sie einem NICHTS abnimmt und man MUSS alles selber machen. Da lernt man es, wie es geht und was da eigentlich passiert, wenn man eine Variable deklariert... Diese ganzen Hochsprachen wie Java und C# und Konsorten sind hier eher hinterlich als zielführend. Wenn ich mir den Java-Code irgendwelcher BAler an, könnte ich ausresten, was sie für eine Sch**sse zusammen "programmieren".



Polo85 schrieb:


> C ist eine sehr gute Sprache die einem einen Einblick gewährt was alle im Hintergrund passieren kann, die moderne höhere Programmiersprachen meist verbergen.



Genau das ist es!



fotoman schrieb:


> Und sie ist genauso gut dazu geeignet, um einen zur Verzweifelung zu bringen, wenn man von den Hintergründen noch keine Ahnungn hat und als Autodidakt ohne entsprechende Literatur versucht, sich alles selber beizubringen.



Das gilt für JEDE Sprache...


----------

